# Muzzleloader advice?



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

OK guys, I didn't know I was going to have time to go muzzel season. I found out yesterday I had the time, and I am having an issue with the nipple / breech. might need to be cleared? I don't have the key to get nipple off. Anyone know a good gunsmith around Cincinnati can fix quickly?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I use a torch tip cleaner and run through it(clean the hole)....it has multiple sizes to find the right one.....always apply breach plug lube and there won't be problems removing it in the future....might try some penetrating oil if it is that fouled up and won't back off
what kind of ML??...... 2 of mine take a socket and 1 a special tool that slides through the receiver after the bolt has been removed 

.


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

Traditions bolt action. Is there any way I can clean the nipple without taking it out?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Is it a percussion or 209 ignition? If its a percussion, you can try a pipe cleaner or a thin piece of wire (unstrand some twisted wire if you have too). Then fire some caps off thru it. But it is best to remove them and soak in powder solvent if possible.


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

Its a percussion, and I have another question guys. Thanks for all ur help. I have a friend that has hu ting license, he wants to go with me but does not hunt deer. He wants to sit with me and possibly hunt small game. Is that OK if he does not have a deer tag and he is on same property as me?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Your friend can be on the same property as you and he can legally hunt anything that is still in season for small game. You guys might be better off having him walk and try to push deer to you while he is small game hunting.


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

savethetrophies said:


> Its a percussion, and I have another question guys. Thanks for all ur help. I have a friend that has hu ting license, he wants to go with me but does not hunt deer. He wants to sit with me and possibly hunt small game. Is that OK if he does not have a deer tag and he is on same property as me?


I'd assume it's okay but I don't see you seeing many deer that way...


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

BTW - you can buy a conversion kit to convert you gun to use a 209 primer. My dad has the same gun and bought the conversion kit this past summer.


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

OK so that is perfectly legal. As long as he doesn't have slug in his gun (using small game load instead). And he has a valid license ...he is able to hunt on same property


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

And is he allowed to sit next to me and observe?


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

Thank you misdirection.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Assume you know but just to make sure, your buddy has to follow regs for deer gun season which includes wearing orange.


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks for the advice guys. We had a great day and we got a nice doe. Very exciting and lots of movement. The bucks looked like they had there nose to the ground. Must have been a couple hot doe left for the taking.


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

Big doe in a little white Prius !!! Lol..... Hope every one had a good day in the woods


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey man, I once put a black bear in the hatch of my Jeep Cherokee Sport! Nice job on the deer-


----------

